# Smoked Falafel?



## mdboatbum (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm finding myself in possession of a rather daunting quantity of chick peas, and the wife and I can only handle so much hummus. Was thinking of making up a bunch of Falafel, smoking them at a low temp for an hour or 2 then frying them. Anybody tried anything like this?


----------



## lovinspoonful (Jun 29, 2011)

The problem that you are going to have is that the moisture content in the uncooked falafel is key to a) holding them together and b) the frying process. I think smoking them is probably going to dry them out. Then again, you never know until you try :)

I occasionally buy the huge commercial kitchen cans of chickpeas from Costco. I make a ton of hummus but there are lots of different salads you can make with them. Also, a Jane Brody recipe, Ginger Chicken with Chickpeas, that I have been making for 25 years now:

http://www.dinnertool.com/recipe/view/3173/Ginger-Chicken-And-Chickpeas


----------



## venture (Jun 29, 2011)

If these are dry chickpeas, maybe you could cold smoke them before you make your mix?  I haven't tried it, so that is just a shot in the dark.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

